# THC slows cancer growth!



## Viracocha711 (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is a recent article from Forbes.com...

http://www.forbes.com/forbeslife/health/feeds/hscout/2007/04/17/hscout603764.html

Warning: If you are like me(Disabled due to a spinal cord injury and I know for a fact Cannabis works better than Baclofen in combatting my spasticity, or shaking, and yes pain!) this article will only make you angry considering the goverment says Cannabis has no medical use whatsoever so therefore they cage humanbeings up for using it!!!!!


----------



## Miranda (May 26, 2007)

You're absolutely right - it did make me angry ...and frustrated ...and depressed. I also have to use daily to function and it seems lately that as more & more medical breakthroughs are being announced there are more & more crackdowns. There is something really wrong with this picture. 

I'm close to buying into the theory that the big pharma companies are fighting legalization all the way including lining pockets at every level - everyone knows that they're falling all over themselves trying to create subsitutes such as Marinol, Sativex, etc. 

Why won't governments legalize with all the science now backing up anecdotal claims ...obviously more money for them if they don't and that's what's really SICK  ...allowing millions to suffer needlessly and deny them access to of all things a *PLANT! *On the other hand all these pharma companies seem to have unlimited access to this 'illegal' plant -hmmm....there's that theory again...  


The daily stress on medicinal users of trying to cope within a system that discriminates against a person for trying to keep themselves functioning so that they can be a contributing member of society has to be factored into this as well. Stress is a proven 'silent killer' yet how much stress do each of us live with because of this archaic position? 


For some it's financial - paying blackmarket prices, for others who don't hold a licence (no guarantee here either) the constant threat of being 'busted' and outted which then leads to a big difference in how you're viewed (no matter how sick you are someone will say ..'oh yeah - I've heard about that MS pothead'. It doesn't matter how old you are or how respectable or that you've always been a productive member of society - once some people know ...big attitude change...so sad...so true. 


With all the challenges we face every day just to be operational do we need this ? why does no one really care ? and here I mean elected officials, doctors, legislators, etc. ....maybe they've got shares in the pharma companies ? .... or maybe they would just rather not rock the boat - keep themselves 'safe' and away from a politcal, social and economic football - yet let millions suffer ...and they're probably getting a good night's rest while we're awake at 3 am because one of our symptoms won't let up and allow us a much needed rest.


----------

